# anyone else dealing with lexapro?



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

So if you have read some of my other threads you may have noticed I bounce back and forth between ny and TX well I'm back in tx with my husband since my grandma in ny had her surgery and all seems well with her now. 

Any who now to the topic...
Right before i came back my H had a Dr appt and the Dr prescribed him lexapro because he seems a little depressed he told him SOME of the possible side effects like sleepiness, dizziness, etc. So he figured he would give it a try. My first night back we had great sex, nothing out of the ordinary. Now we arrive at day 2. I wake him up in the morning telling him I want him now he of course is all for it. After some time we have to stop cause our daughter wakes up. I felt bad cause he didn't finish especially since it doesn't take him as long as it seemed to be during this event (it was nearing 45 mins) and I felt like maybe I just wasnt enough, feelings were slightly hurt. Fast forward to that night and we have sex again. Again we near the hour mark and he doesnt O. It took almost 2 hours for him to climax. I of course mentioned something after this like is there something wrong with what I'm doing or not doing? He answers no it feels great but he just doesn't know what the problem is. A little light bulb goes off in my head the new meds! 

So a quick Google search and bam there it is lexapro sexual side effect not being able to orgasm or delayed orgasm.

You gotta be kidding me, that is one heck of a side effect for the dr not to mention it at all. Considering it seems to be the main side effect a lot of people experience.

So since that discovery we have been having sex 2-3 times a day so his sex drive has increased but at like 1-2 hours a session it kinda takes the fun out of sex. Don't get me wrong the increase it time can be great but not knowing if he will O makes me feel horrible like i shouldn't even initiate sex cause without him being able to O every time I feel like its just teasing him. I enjoy the occasional quickie but that ain't happening now. And don't get me started on a bj. I love giving him a bj to completion but now I can't and its killing me. And literally my H has to switch positions now like every 20 seconds. Its like he has sex ADD I can't enjoy any position before he's changing to the next. And it seems like each time he has to get rougher to try and reach O. I'm a little afraid he might hurt me in the process. I know he would stop immediately if i said it hurt but i don't want it to reach that point. And rough sex for an hour or more makes it kinda difficult to walk the next day.

So to recap don't mind having sex 2-3x a times but have a problem with him not being able to O, not being able to give a bj to completion and constantly changing positions every 20secs and increasingly rough sex.

We tried cutting the lexapro pill in half but he seemed different like he was sleepy and had no energy. He truly does seem happier on the pill and i do want him to feel better but this is just crazy. He has to choose between being happy or being able to O? That's a crappy choice.

Emotionally it is kinda messing with me. I know its the darn meds but a small piece of me feels like its some how my fault.

Anyone else have a SO on lexapro with this side effect? Anyway to deal with it?


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

I was on LEXAPRO for about a month. It mellowed me out alright but I couldn't tell if it affects my ability to cum when having sex as the only time I've managed to cum during sex in the last 5 years was when I went rear entry on wife. That really felt so good to me but the marriage nearly broke because she is not a fan of rear entry! That was almost 2 years ago now.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

More often than not, doctors are only marginally familiar with the possible side effects. I went for probably a year on a medication that was canceling out my birth control pill before the interaction got flagged at the pharmacy! I would call your pharmacist and ask if the side effects of the lexapro tend to subside after a few weeks. That's pretty common with a lot meds, side effects that last for a month or six weeks and then back off. Otherwise the advice will most likely be to stick with the lexapro for 6 weeks or two months and see how the effects change and if they're still a problem, then look at a med switch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

He already spoke with his Dr and he was like oh yeah lexapro can cause that. So he knew about it being a side effect. He told him to stick with it a little longer but there are cases where as long as the person is on the meds they will have a difficult time reaching O. Another Med choice is Wellbutrin but the most common side effect with that is irritability. Not saying he will definitely have that side effect just that it is most common with that drug. 

So far he likes lexapro with the exception of having a difficult time climaxing. He said he didnt want me feeling bad like it was my fault so he would just stop taking the meds. I told him no if it was making him feel happier and better about himself I would prefer he stay on it and we work out something else with sex. I love having sex with him and giving him a bj but if its between that and his mental health well IMO mental health wins. Just sucks really bad to have to choose.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

It will subside. Lexapro takes time to level the body out.

Watch out for weight gain. It seems to be a real issue when taking Lexapro.

Don't let him just quit it, It takes a ween down period of 3-4 weeks.

I took it for a while, bad stuff to get off.


----------



## I Know (Dec 14, 2011)

Try a diff antidepressant. i had the same side affects when on Lexapro. Went to wellbutrin. No side affects with it. 

I'm off all of them now tho. What i found out is that many of the SSRI antidepressants have the same efficacy, but trying a diff one may have fewer side affects.


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I Know said:


> Try a diff antidepressant. i had the same side affects when on Lexapro. Went to wellbutrin. No side affects with it.
> 
> I'm off all of them now tho. What i found out is that many of the SSRI antidepressants have the same efficacy, but trying a diff one may have fewer side affects.


Thanks, guess I'll talk to him some more about Wellbutrin. He also takes a BP Med but the Dr said since he has been working out more his BP has seemed to have gotten better so he doesn't really need those meds anymore. My H still wanted to take them cause he was worried if he didn't keep up the same work out routine it would throw everything off again and he would be screwed medically speaking. He said his Dr didnt even mention Wellbutrin so maybe if he takes the bp meds he can't take wellbutrin. Just another question to ask his Dr at his up coming appt.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

The Wiki page for Lexapro is pretty good. Look at the "Adverse Effects" section. By comparison, the Wiki entry for Buproprion shows hypertension as a known adverse effect.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

My wife has been on it a couple of times and it did affect her ability to orgasm. Any SSRI (selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor) can have this effect. Wellbutrin is not an SSRI but a norepinephrine-dopamine reuptake inhibitior. It does not seem to have the same sexual side effects, but it has others that may prohibit him taking it. The sexual side effects may improve ling term on an SSRI.


----------



## pcpain (Dec 15, 2011)

square1

yes the dear old doctor doesn't seem to warm you about this one..I think they leave it as a surprise...maybe some sick doctor joke thing lol.....
Let your H know he is far from alone with this problem....I have been on Prozac for 4 months and now have the staying power of a porn star but with no "money shot". Get the meds changed if it persists after a reasonable time...

P


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

I was on celexa, an older version of lexapro, for over 2 years. It pretty much axed both my libido and my ability to orgasm. I've been off it for over a year, and I STILL have issues on and off, never once before the drug. I eventually got the prescribing health care insurance company to agree to prescribe levitra for quite a long time because of the problems caused by the celexa. 

That said, celexa probably saved my life. Taking any medication is a calculated risk. If you (and the doctor) feel the potential side effect is worth the risk, relative to not taking it, I wouldn't hold back. Depression has a HUGE downside. 

HOWEVER, the doctors don't really understand the side effect profile so you MUST talk with them if you don't like the side effect. I didn't know enough to speak up I regret not bringing it up sooner. Sadly, some doctors are prescribing SSRIs for a wider variety of ailments, some physical. I'd hate to see someone taking it for aches and pains end up with the sexual side effects discussed here. THAT doesn't seem to be an acceptable risk, at least to me.


----------



## frootloop (Dec 20, 2010)

I have been on Lexapro for over a year. For the first couple months, I couldn't cum (anorgasmic), however, sex was still enjoyable.

After a while, I started coming again - I like the Lexapro calmness much better than the other SSRI's I've tried.


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Well we had sex last night when he came home from work and again this morning. Both times took a little over an hour for him to climax but it was rather enjoyable cause he didn't get crazy rough with it. I told him I just couldn't have rough sex like that multiple times a day for a few hours each time I could barely walk. 

So we just tried a nice relaxed pace and just let nature takes it course. We kinda discovered that he needs a constant repitious motion for a certain amount of time to climax. If he feels like he is going to climax and changes pace or moves ever so slightly he said that feeling goes away and it frustrates him. And it helps if he is more relaxed so I give him a little back massage or whatever then some foreplay to warm things up. 

Another odd thing we have noticed is almost every time we have sex now I can O thru penetration. Not sure what changed but that only started when he began taking the meds. He says since taking lexapro he feels hornier when he is around me and his erection is harder. We have been together 12 years and prior to this I could count on one hand how many times I had an O from penetration now with him on lexapro I have surpassed that number in just a few days. He told me this is a huge ego boost for him and kinda makes him want to have sex more. Honestly there isn't enough time in the day especially with a 4 yr old running around and currently having sex about 2x a day on average. 

He still has a Dr appt coming up and I want him to discuss what's going on with the Dr just so the Dr knows what's going on and if he thinks it is still a good idea to stay on lexapro or switch. My husbands overall mood on lexapro is great. He seems more relaxed, smiles more and is more touchy feely with me. So i see how lexapro has its benefits with him on it and if the delayed orgasm is what we need to work on then so be it.


----------



## pcpain (Dec 15, 2011)

Because like your H it now takes forever to come (if at all) my W now orgasms in penetration where she didn't ever before...she likes the fact that our sessions go on for along time, but sometimes you just want a quckie don't you?
His penis is probably less sensitive as it was as the meds seem to de-sensitise and you need more or different stimulation that's why he does it roughly alot he's trying to get some feeling...
P x


----------



## pcpain (Dec 15, 2011)

If you do a little research you will notice that they prescribe some of these meds (mine particularly) for treating people with premature ejaculation so it follows that it must have a deadening effect on the penis.....
My W wants me on the meds for life now lol!!!

You have already found that you need to adjust your sex life to compensate....it's not too bad...when I do come now it is VERY intense and last night I managed to come and it was incredible!!
Find out what now works for you and him as it has it's plus points and minus points.
If the meds work in every other way for him you may have to accept this change....it depends whether for you the cure is better/worse than the disease....for me I was very f**ked up NOT on medication so I have had to accept the downsides also......
My penis feels bigger and harder now when erect for some reason and I think (along with duration) this is why you and my W are now coming through penetration?
HJ and BJ's no longer work for us either and I also have had a hard time convincing my W that it is not somehow to do with her but the medication.....we are with you!!! Any tips let me know as we are in the same place as you with this one....good luck....!!

P x


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

pcpain said:


> Because like your H it now takes forever to come (if at all) my W now orgasms in penetration where she didn't ever before...she likes the fact that our sessions go on for along time, but sometimes you just want a quckie don't you?
> His penis is probably less sensitive as it was as the meds seem to de-sensitise and you need more or different stimulation that's why he does it roughly alot he's trying to get some feeling...
> P x



I read about some guys saying it felt less sensitive so i asked him and he said no it doesn't feel less sensitive its just harder for him to O. He said he was going harder/faster cause it felt good and with the motion for a period of time he thought it would make him O faster. Even going rough/fast it took no less than an hour so faster/rougher doesn't mean a quick O for him. Since he has realized it doesn't really work that way either he hasnt tried rough sex in a few days. 

A quickie would be nice every now and then but I guess its a sacrifice to make for his mental well being. 

I initiated sex this morning with a hj and he almost came after 15 mins he might have if I had continued but then I got really turned on and jumped on him lol 

There may be something to taking the meds and having a harder erection and me being able to O thru penetration. Now when he first enters me he is so deep its crazy. Its like he can reach places he was not able to before. 

So far the quickest he was able to O was with me riding him. It took 45 mins almost but it was worth it. Average time for him is an hour and longest was a little over 2 hours. Have you and your W tried a lot of foreplay before? If we do foreplay (usually consists of oral, touching, kissing, rubbing) then he can cum after about an hour but with no foreplay its 2+ hours. Guess he needs some priming.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

Get him to try Wellbutrin and/or Remeron two great antidepressants
that don't have sexual side effects.


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

pcpain said:


> If you do a little research you will notice that they prescribe some of these meds (mine particularly) for treating people with premature ejaculation so it follows that it must have a deadening effect on the penis.....
> My W wants me on the meds for life now lol!!!



LOL.

I saw that research and just rolled my eyes. Anything for a buck. They had also (long long time ago) looked at higher doses for sex offenders. Or so I heard. I may look that up in the academic journals.


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

2 hours? Jesus, we can barely find time for a 5 minute quickie cuz of the kids....


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

one_strange_otter said:


> 2 hours? Jesus, we can barely find time for a 5 minute quickie cuz of the kids....


Yeah with a 4 yr old running around it can be difficult but with his schedule now by the time he his home she is asleep and then its also early in the morning and she is still asleep. Or even as he is getting ready for work.

On a side note when he got home last night he initiated sex immediately said he had been thinking about it all day at work. He wanted a bj I was nervous considering the length of time it has been taking him but I didn't object. He was actually being kinky and cuffed me while still wearing his work uniform and put me on my knees within 35 mins he was able to O. Normally he isnt kinky at all and he usually waits for me to suggest something before we try it so i was taken back a little but also enjoyed him taking the lead. About an hour after that encounter we go to bed and he wanted sex that time it was a little over an hour. 

So it seems that the more worked up he gets the faster he can O. Guess i just gotta tease him more:smthumbup:


----------



## pcpain (Dec 15, 2011)

well i'm pleased to report we had sex yesterday morning and this morning and I came in a normal amount of time rather than an hour so it can be done. 
You may be right it may well be down to the amount or the type of priming/foreplay...though when my W wanks me or sucks me I can't come at all.
Only now it seems through penetration...glad things are going ok for you guys though....
P x


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Twofaces said:


> Look into a med called Deplin. It is folic acid and is most often prescrobed as an adjunct to an AD. I, however take it as a stand alone med and it keeps my mild on again, off again, depression at bay.
> 
> If he is not clinicially depressed, it migh work for him. And no sexual side effects
> 
> ...


I'll have to look into this one. As far as I know it wasn't said to be clinical depression.


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

I guess I just can't imagine being hard for an hour let alone two. I figure things would get bruised and sore by the time it was over. lol


----------



## Wolfgar (Nov 15, 2011)

Problem is, once you have him get off his meds and try something different you'll miss your hour long sex marathons with him having a raging erection. So maybe you should just enjoy it while it lasts?

haha perhaps I'll even see my dr. about trying out these meds. Help with the depression from my wife's affair and show her that no other man can ever replace me (in the bed). Kill two birds with one stone


----------



## pcpain (Dec 15, 2011)

It is a bitter sweet problem...on the one hand you can now have sex for an hour or more but then maybe not come at all. Or it is very difficult to come. 
I tried to orgasm on my W this morning but cannot come by wanking at all...she also tried oral on me but had to give up because again no orgasm.
She then rode me cowgirl and I thought I was going to come but no luck..
Even porn does not help....
P x


----------

